# Oak Gate Finished at last



## GaryD (1 Oct 2009)

Just updated the link (hammer) 

My Oak gate, Finished at last 

if you would like to see the photos of the making of the gate 

To See the Gate Build please click on the Link 

https://sites.google.com/site/thewiddin ... arden-gate






.


----------



## Mattty (2 Oct 2009)

Wow, thats a work of art Gary. Lovely job and nicely in keeping with the beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Waka (2 Oct 2009)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## woody67 (2 Oct 2009)

Wonderful piece of work Gary :shock: Your dowel jig alone is very impressive too :shock: 

One question - will the gate eventually weather to match the fence or are you considering;

a) Staining the gate to match the fence ?, or

b) Replacing the fence to match the gate ?

Well done fella.

Mark


----------



## crazylilting (2 Oct 2009)

Very nice. I don't like the church theme but that's a whole different story. It really fits, nice to see people making things with character and historical meaning.


----------



## Ironballs (2 Oct 2009)

Ooh, nice gate. Love the cut outs, very good job indeed.

By the way, you don't live in Mike Garnham's house do you!?


----------



## big soft moose (2 Oct 2009)

very nice gary , puts my effort to shame - i'm sure as hell not showing swimbo


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Oct 2009)

Fantastic job, I love it! =D>

Have to agree with previous comment that it's not my personal taste (the churchy theme that is) but the workmanship, care and most importantly its 'sense of place' is bang on the money.

Well done.


----------



## Imperial (2 Oct 2009)

I really like this, was there a work in progress I missed? Looked at the link, thanks still impressed :wink:


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Oct 2009)

Bloonose":1nywizhu said:


> I really like this, was there a work in progress I missed?


http://widdingtonvillage.googlepages.com/oakgardengate2


----------



## NewtoWood (2 Oct 2009)

Excellent piece - thanks for posting the wip.


----------



## head clansman (2 Oct 2009)

hi GaryD


WOW what can i say "excellent", thats class work , nice home as well .hc


----------



## kingcod (2 Oct 2009)

great. a real inspiration. i love oak!


----------



## Tierney (2 Oct 2009)

wow, looks great


----------



## jjc_uk (3 Oct 2009)

personally I like the church theme lovely job well done


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oct 2009)

Lovely job Gary =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Oct 2009)

I love it. I think it's an imaginative design and it looks beautifully executed. Congratulations.


----------



## superunknown (4 Oct 2009)

That looks fantastic, you should be very proud. I love working in oak.

I am very interested in your dowel making jig, clever idea. I will definitely be giving that a try.


----------



## danmosheim (5 Oct 2009)

Extremely Sweet Gate ... Please take a deep bow for a job very well done.

dan


----------



## GaryD (8 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all your thumbs up comments. I do appreciate that the church theme is not everyone's cup of tea but for me it was just right for this small home project.


Like a lot of us I have spent many a happy hour wondering around old churches admiring the wonderful woodwork. Some of the timbers are hundreds of years old but they still give us great pleasure. I also love the look of old weathered Oak. Oak that has been out in the elements for decades. 

I just hope my gate last long enough to take on that wonderful look and hopefully gives others the same pleasure that I get when I look at work done by reel craftsman's hundreds of years ago,,, only time will tell. 

So on to the next project, a ledge and brace planked Gothic door with frame…..That sound like fun!!

Thanks 

Gary

To See the Gate Build please click on the Link 


https://sites.google.com/site/thewiddin ... arden-gate


----------



## RogerM (9 Oct 2009)

I love it! Very much in keeping with the property. Many thanks for all the WIP piccies - always something to learn from these, and time consuming to keep taking them at critical times, but well worth it. Please don't stain it - it'll weather beautifully just as it is.


----------



## John McM (10 Oct 2009)

I love it too. Really appropriate for the setting and very pleasing design and craftsmanship. Hope you do a WIP for the the Gothic door!
Well done.


----------



## ProShop (10 Oct 2009)

I like that very much, and the church theme goes with your cottage name
and also the style of your windows.

I too like making things with themes and connections.

=D> =D> =D> 
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## GaryD (14 Aug 2021)

GaryD said:


> Just updated the link (hammer)
> 
> My Oak gate, Finished at last
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryD (16 Dec 2021)

GaryD said:


> Just updated the link (hammer)
> 
> My Oak gate, Finished at last
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryD (16 Dec 2021)

GaryD said:


> Just updated the link (hammer)
> 
> My Oak gate, Finished at last
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryD (16 Dec 2021)

Update on oak gate 2021


----------



## MARK.B. (16 Dec 2021)

That gate is just beautiful  and your house is something special as well


----------



## Adam W. (17 Dec 2021)

It looks very posh.


----------

